# 32.5" Outlaw 2



## Polaris425

Got the email today, seeing pictures pop up on Facebook & even here on the forum. 

So who's going to be the first here to get a set & try them out?


----------



## Codeman350ss

by the video on highlifters website, they are good bit more than 1/2" bigger than the backs. think they messed up and were supposed to put 34.5" lol.


----------



## JBYRD8

^ think so


----------



## james83

they look awesome would love to have a set for the maverick but will have to save a little but before I can afford those


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Drew (Craka) will have him a set lol


----------



## dodge2500

ya Cal3bCart3r crazycracka is probly gana be first down here already went put a down payment on them but it sucks because our big highlifter seller kirks is limited to only 12 32.5s per order


----------



## sackamous

Looks like an awsome tire, an im sure it will perform like all outlaws do. I dont think the comparison video tells the hole story though. At the end it looks like the outlaw is placed higher than the other two. Maybe its just more rounded or its sitying on a lug point and the other two are sitting between the lugs idk just the last shot of the video with all 3 something looks off. Also looks like they made the tred longer to me it looks like a mudzilla tread instead of an ol2. Im guessing this was done to help the ride and save weight, looks like way less side lug too. I did ask twice on the hl forum y the mamba was left out the side by side, question was ignored both times. Im ready to buy but now im really on the fence between these and mambas for the xp1k.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

dodge2500 said:


> ya Cal3bCart3r crazycracka is probly gana be first down here already went put a down payment on them but it sucks because our big highlifter seller kirks is limited to only 12 32.5s per order



Yea i saw where ronnie mayers was pretty pissed bout the situation on tht


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

sackamous said:


> Looks like an awsome tire, an im sure it will perform like all outlaws do. I dont think the comparison video tells the hole story though. At the end it looks like the outlaw is placed higher than the other two. Maybe its just more rounded or its sitying on a lug point and the other two are sitting between the lugs idk just the last shot of the video with all 3 something looks off. Also looks like they made the tred longer to me it looks like a mudzilla tread instead of an ol2. Im guessing this was done to help the ride and save weight, looks like way less side lug too. I did ask twice on the hl forum y the mamba was left out the side by side, question was ignored both times. Im ready to buy but now im really on the fence between these and mambas for the xp1k.



Think it's just camera angle. But keep in mind the mambas weigh 20lbs more than the outlaw2 in the same size. But I have seen pictures of people that take mambas and cut the center lug out. It would be like a 30"+ paddle tire.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpecEdition

Def looks fishy to me! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## sackamous

Yea thats the view I was talking about, like I said maybe they just made sure it wss on the point of the lug, something just looks off about it though.

---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------



CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 said:


> Think it's just camera angle. But keep in mind the mambas weigh 20lbs more than the outlaw2 in the same size. But I have seen pictures of people that take mambas and cut the center lug out. It would be like a 30"+ paddle tire.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea ive seen thoes pics they look mean, not to worried about the weight. Excessive throttle breaks parts more than anything.


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

Kind of off subject but IMO I think that the more a tire shakes the vehicle the more it breaks. For example say your running a set of tires that ride extremely rough. All the shaking and vibration will break/wear out more parts than a tire of similar size and weight that rides smooth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

How the 32.5" Outlaw 2 Measures Up to the Competiton - YouTube

There's the video.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Looks like the outlaw is sitting on something. Right at the end of the video you can see something under it. 
It's advertising right? 
I wish I could run a set. Gonna need more lift first.


----------



## sackamous

May just be an optical illusion, with good image editing software you could grab a frame of the video and measure the pixle hight of each. The only way to trually know a tires hight is to measure the roll out and do the math.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

The outlaw is 32.5" tall the term isn't a true 34" or something like tht ..... HL put a pic on fb measuring the tire


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sackamous

Ok heres the million dollar question, if 31 laws measure 31" tall and this is a sxs with a 34 term (I think it was done by river rat so trust the source, and looks about right from what ive seen ridding)










And here is highlifters pic croped to show perspective



Bassed on thoes two pics it give the 34 about 2.5 in over the 31and maybe give the law an inch in the secon pic( level in the video looks like a lot more) So about 3.5" difference in a true 31" tire and a true 32.5" tire??? So is a 31 really a 29 or a 32.5 really a 34.5?


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

If the picture of the 31" outlaw is a picture of the outlaws made by a new company (someone had a thread talking about how highlifter uses a different company to make their tires) then the new 31's run small. Somebody had a side by side picture of two 31" outlaws. One from the old company, one from the new. The new company makes them about an inch or so smaller than the old company. Still doesn't answer the question of who can't measure highlifter or superatv but it's something to take into consideration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TGM

seen them mounted on an outlander and I think it looks awful. Looks like the bike has big balloon tires on it. I'm wondering on how bad they are gonna make you want to float? Great for pure nasty mud, but what about when you get into the watery mud and your just sitting on top spinning.


----------



## Waddaman

I have to agree. They need at least a 15"-16" rim...way to much side wall. As far as how they work we will soon find out.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dodge2500

the maxxis made 31s (old maker) is true 31s the new 31s vrubber (new maker) is a half inch short and i will try to get crazy cracker to post pics once he gets his set next to the 32.5s that he has and his 29.5 ol2s and they just posted a pic on face book comparing the 32 back to the 32.5 ol2 on both crushlocks. ill post pic up latter today

---------- Post added at 06:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 AM ----------

i got the pic


----------



## dodge2500

see if i can post this pic


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

My honda on 32.5s


----------

